# V for Vendetta



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Holy fucking shit, what an absolutely awesome movie! I'd forgotten all about it, never saw it, and picked it up tonight since I, like most people, am madly in love with Natalie Portman.

Man, nothing like I expected, absolutely badass ending, plot - just wow, what a totally killer flick.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2006)

Read the graphic novel. The movie was great, the material it was based on was even better


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2006)

It is pretty sweet.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 13, 2006)

The movie was really good. But the original comic book series it was based off of absolutely kicks its ass. The movie wimps out a few times. Evey in comic is a 16 yr old prostitute. V in the book is darker and much more ambiguous. The whole series is a study in conrast between fascism and anarachy. The movie is a bit more simplistic. Good but more simple than the book.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

I never read the graphic, but I found nothing at all wrong with the character. Graceful, elegant, badass and righteous - easy dude to root for. The scene towards the end where he says "You'll all be dead before you've reloaded" was absolutely fucking awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> The scene towards the end where he says "You'll all be dead before you've reloaded" was absolutely fucking awesome.



+1


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 13, 2006)

the movie was great, but it pales in comparison to the Graphic novel, its been one of my favorite stories for close to 15years now, i've owned 3 copies of the trade, and i read it often, i'm just glad the movie didn't suck or i'd have to change my screenname everywhere!


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that what your avatar is from?

I'm gonna have to pick that up.


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 13, 2006)

I saw it and thought it was pretty damn awesome.

It actually reminded me of Poe's _Masque of the Red Death_ in some ways.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 13, 2006)

one of my favorites for sure! I LOVE IT!! Totally amazing!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris said:


> Is that what your avatar is from?
> 
> I'm gonna have to pick that up.




That would be Lobo, from DC


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 14, 2006)

Great film for sure. I've been meaning to read the original book for a while since I saw it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> That would be Lobo, from DC



 He's a DC Comics character (Superman, Batman, JLA, etc.).







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobo_(comics)


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a Wildstorm and Marvel brat myself, but I loved V

All of Alan Moore's work, really.


----------



## Naren (Nov 15, 2006)

Just saw this film last night. Very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally saw it this week. BIG THUMBS UP!


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm actually watching it again right now. The ending is so friggin' mint.  Just a great flick.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 15, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> I'm a Wildstorm and Marvel brat myself, but I loved V
> 
> All of Alan Moore's work, really.



 Alan Moore is the best writer ever in comic books.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 15, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Alan Moore is the best writer ever in comic books.





very true.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 16, 2006)

> "V, did you have anything to do with that?"
> 
> *"Yes, I killed him."*
> 
> ...



Love it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody like Promethea?


----------

